# Spinner Blade Paint Prep Question.



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

I am wondering what the best procedure is to prep spinner blades to make the paint adhere. Including the smooth nickle plated Etc.

Thanks,
Keith R.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are using powder paint, you can sand them lightly with 400 grit. I only paint the finished not the back, but you can do both.


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

cadman said:


> I only paint the finished not the back, but you can do both.


Do you mask the back side of the blade with some sort of tape before dipping it in the powder paint?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

esoxbuckeye said:


> Do you mask the back side of the blade with some sort of tape before dipping it in the powder paint?


I don't mask the back side, because I don't dip my blades. I do multi-color powder painting with a brush. If you look at the pic below, that is a (6) colors process, not including glitter coat or finish coat. The blades are done the same way to match the spinnerbait body. BTW the back side of the blade is the original silver nickle plate.


----------

